

Chinese Startup Hopes to Capture Apple’s Magic - danielhonigman
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/01/12/chinese-startup-hopes-to-capture-apples-magic/

======
headShrinker
A percentage of Apple's "secret" is California and it's culture. If China is
going to try to capture Apple's mystique it will need to move to the west
coast.

